

Twitter Like More Button with jQuery and Ajax. - sinu9i
http://9lessons.blogspot.com/2009/04/twitter-like-more-button-with-jquery.html

======
albertsun
Twitter has rolled out a bunch of interface changes like the 'More' button
that are flashy but don't actually improve the user experience. With the More
button your browser back button is broken and if you click through to
somewhere else you can't go back and continue reading where you left off. And
the roll down notifications when you send DMs, etc. blocks the main navigation
bar making it unclickable until the notification rolls back up.

